# My Cherry Shrimps



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm using Nikon D90 with Tamron lens 90 macro DI. All C&C are welcome.

Enjoy


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice pictures! Nice Shrimp! Nice work!
Very, very nice lens!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you very much for your kind words.



conix67 said:


> Nice pictures! Nice Shrimp! Nice work!
> Very, very nice lens!


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

GIGANTIC KILLER CHERRY SHRIMP RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIIIIIIIVES  



haha

awesome shots!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Insane photos... excellent!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice photos well done


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Amazing Photographs


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice captures. Gotta love that lens.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great photos Great Shrimp.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice Photo!! Is the Cherry Shrimp forsale?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you the kind word everyone, the cherry shrimps are sold out at the moment, but at this size I usually sale them at 25cents each min order $25.



Camper said:


> Nice Photo!! Is the Cherry Shrimp forsale?


----------

